# Girling 36 vs. 38



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

hello,
I searched and found this topic in the Audi 4000 section but the thread was from 2004 and I didn't want to bump it. I have a set of Girling 36 rear calipers from a 1986 GTI and a set of Girling 38's from a 1986 QSW.. they look exactly the same and seem like the would mount the same. the brake line and parking brake might enter in a different spot but I am piecing this together for a 1992 Jetta disc brake conversion using the stubs and carrier from the GTI so that isn't much of a big deal. I just want to know, is the 2mm difference really considered an upgrade?
thanks


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Girling 36 vs. 38 (mrjoshm)*

seams like everyone likes the newer ones because they are aluminum.


----------

